# Sweetlix for goats



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I ordered a tub of sweetlix for Goats is that different then the meat maker sweetlix? If its different which one is better for them?:shock::chin:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Did you get the medicated kind? I would just stick with regular sweetlix.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

What exactly does the label say? If it's sheep and goat it will be low in copper.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The tub is full of molasses, and really isn't that great for them. I'm going to buy my clan a few just for a treat really. You want to get the sweetlix meat maker loose minerals.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Its not for sheep too I know that, its formulated just for goats, but I don't know if its medicated or not and wont know till a couple more days when they open back up.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If it's the goat tub it's lower in both copper and selenium, so you're better off with Meat Maker.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe its more for protein then for minerals. The meat maker might have more protein in it. Just make sure what your getting is for goats and not cattle because it might have urea in it if its for cattle


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

whats urea? Jessica84 Please clarify?

So is it good for the goats to have HIGH protein? Higher then what they get in there alfalfa and hay or 16% in feeds?
:help:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Urea is not easily digested by goats, it's hard on them. The tubs are not the best for goats for 2 reasons, #1 it's full of molasses, too much molasses isn't good for them. #2 they can't get what they need off of a tub, just like a block the only have upper teeth. It's just not the best. I will be getting mine some just for a treat because they do LOVE the stuff. You would be better off getting the loose minerals, sweetlix meat maker.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine ate the blocks fine when I used to give those - but it's way more expensive considering it's mostly molasses. The loose minerals are better. They don't really need the extra protein, that should come from feed instead.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I get the tubs when brows isn't that great....usually during the summer. Right now they are getting alfalfa hay and close to kidding so no more tubs. Also I learned the hard way urea will make them abort so that is always the first thing I look at in anything not goat lab led


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Comparing labels will give you your answer. :thumb:


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

OK well I called my guy at the feed store and found out its not sweetlix its "Vitalix" for goats and this is what the breakdown says? (Below) PLease tell me if its good or not?:doh: Hopefully this is better for them then the sweetlix would have been. It does have a warning not to give it to sheep because of the copper content.

http://www.vitalix.com/assets/products/-65-goat-choice.pdf


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You would have been better off with the sweetlix meat maker, look at the difference.... Vitalix says don't give to sheep, but I got all mine last year for goats and my sheep ate it. It has pretty low content if copper..

Here is the Guaranteed Analysis for Sweetlix meat maker.

Calcium (Min) ..............................14.00%
Calcium (Max) .............................16.80%
Phosphorus (Min) ......................8.00%
Salt (Min) ......................................10.00%
Salt (Max) .....................................12.00%
Magnesium (Min) .......................1.50%
Potassium (Min) .........................1.50%
Sulfur (Min) ..................................1.50%
Iron (Min) ......................................1.25%
Manganese (Min) .......................1.25%
Zinc (Min) .....................................1.25%
Cobalt (Min) .................................240 ppm
Copper (Min) ...............................1,750 ppm
Copper (Max) ...............................1,810 ppm
Iodine (Min) ..................................450 ppm
Selenium (Min) ...........................50 ppm
Vitamin A (Min) ............................300,000 IU/lb.
Vitamin D-3 (Min) ........................50,000 IU/lb.
Vitamin E (Min) ............................400 IU/lb.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to get some Vitalix tubs sometime this next week, simply for more of a treat because they LOVE the stuff. It does have good proteins in there though;-)


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

I started using the vitalix goat tub (#65) and I'm happy with what I've seen so far. I haven't had any over consumption issues and they do not hover over it...we'll see how the kids look when they finally arrive. Local availability was my only issue.


----------

